# Is it harmful to budgies?



## aminorigamin (Aug 14, 2014)

Hello wonderful TB people :ciao:

I have a question about the products that kill mosquitoes and other insects.
I'm about to bring a budgie home and I want to keep him as healthy as possible.

To kill mosquitoes that come in from my garden, I usually use an electric product that you plug in and it prevents mosquitoes from entering the house because of the odor it produce which we can not smell but mosquitoes can.

So, I'm asking is this harmful for budgies? Can they smell it too? I have 90% fear of this since budgies are sensible.

My Indian friend told me about a method that they use in India to kill mosquitoes. I tried it and it worked perfectly. It is basically a combination of sugar and yeast dissolved in warm water, put in a bottle made as a trap for insects. You cant smell it, but it attracts mosquitoes and they die inside the bottle.. It is very effective but again I'm not sure if this is harmful for budgies since my budgie will be in my room :budgie:

I'd appreciate any help.

Thank you!


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

I would be afraid to use the electric one without verifying what it gives off. I am sure it is an insecticide that would be harmful/fatal to your bird's. If the sugar/yeast setup work's good, I would stick with that...


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I agree with Randy -- I'd go for the sugar/yeast solution rather than the electrical product.*


----------



## Kate C (Oct 15, 2007)

I agree with the above. I have heard of Cockatiels dying after a Low Allergy Fly Spray was used very sparingly in the room they were in and they are a lot bigger than a budgie.

Luckily to a certain extent I am allergic to fly sprays and all forms of bug killers that put off an odour so I can use them at all. So I use natural things like the sugar/yeast traps. About the only thing I can use and that is safe for the birds is Citronella so I occasionally use Citronella Tea Candles or Citronella oil in an oil burner.

Citronella oil - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## AnimalKaperz (Jun 19, 2012)

Agree with everyone else!

I use NO aerosols or sprays, or anything anywhere near my birds. Not even perfume on me!


----------



## AnakinOs (Mar 4, 2015)

go with sugar and yeast, better safe than sorry


----------



## despoinaki (Aug 4, 2012)

hello! I think the sugar and yeast is better.. I don't use electrical appliances either. but then I use screens for windows and doors, so my house is protected during summer months!It is a bit expensive, but it's worth it!


----------



## aminorigamin (Aug 14, 2014)

Thank you guys! :2thumbs:
I appreciate your help. Thats what I wanted to here from you 
I'll stick with the yeast and sugar then


----------

